# how do I remove this pivot bolt?



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

*updated !!! pivot bolt removed... but now.....?*

I am replacing bearings for routine maintenance and this bolt just spins..I am glad I caught it..the opposite side is tighter but stripped as well..thoughts?

It may be obvious to you but I just don't know and want to be sure before I incorrectly diagnose..
Cheers


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

they are most likely attached to each other.. got to undo both at he same time


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

If the other side is stripped, use an easy out in a tap handle, and install a new bolt when you get it out.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like a TORX hole


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

That is a torx bolt, are you using the appropriate tool?


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

customfab said:


> That is a torx bolt, are you using the appropriate tool?


correct tool.. yes, thx...


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

thomllama said:


> they are most likely attached to each other.. got to undo both at he same time


 they both are stripped/ spin independently of each other


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd contact Scott and have them send you an "exploded" view of that pivot point/bearings, etc. 
Have you removed the shock yet? Or at least taken the preload out of the spring? It seems weird that you can get both sides to move (opposite directions?) at the same time and have no results. If this is true, you most likely have a broken bolt.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a broken bolt on my old FSR/XC. Need to drill a hole to use a screw extractor, but the thing is too hard for my carbide drill bits, they barely make a dent in it.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

scott did not send a exploded view... when asked.. said go to a dealer.... bolts off the pivot sleeve spins, the bolt is not stripped... both sides spin independently... not sure how to tighten or remove... seat tube?? 
scott guy is no help at this point..

in scotts Scott Genius 2 Full Pivot Kit this part is not even in it...212749


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't have Scott bike but that's an odd design, makes it hard to tighten the bolt, doesn't it? Typically the axle is a one piece thing that lets you tighten bolts one side at a time. So the axle maybe snapped?

But I'm guessing you figured out how to remove the bolts. With bolts out, insert a long tap (hardware store, like $10 for a set), and tap the base from the other side carefully and slowly. My guess is that the hardware is pressed into the sealed bearings underneath.

You may want to find some C-clip remover to hold the cap when you put the bolts back in.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

andytiedye said:


> I have a broken bolt on my old FSR/XC. Need to drill a hole to use a screw extractor, but the thing is too hard for my carbide drill bits, they barely make a dent in it.


You'll need to use a cobalt steel bit, preferably in a drill press, but a steady hand/finger can work with a power drill. If the alloy is as hard as it sounds, use plenty of lubrication, and expect to replace the bit when you're done.


----------

